# new guy pse is awesome



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome to the best forum on the net. I use to be a Mathews shooter as well till I got a X-Force HF 6 in my hands and I havent looked back.I now own 2 X-Force bows and my son is shooting a CHaos.Good luck.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bubbarast. Have fun here.


----------



## vinant9600 (Feb 16, 2010)

welcome to AT


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

welcome to AT


----------



## 4806joey (Feb 2, 2010)

Well were glad to have ya bubbarast


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## jedi0072010 (Mar 20, 2010)

*new guy 2 and yes my freind pse is indeed awsome!!*

2 x force axe and vendetta and just got bow madness xl set up for 3d what a tack driver!!!!!


----------



## mcphearson (Feb 22, 2010)

pse does make some good bows even thow i am a hoyt fan and shooter. welcom to at!:beer::beer::beer::beer::tongue:


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

:welcome: to AT :blob1: :RockOn:


----------



## bubbarast (Mar 17, 2010)

*x-pse shooter back to mathews*

PSE makes a really fast bow, but I had to buy another mathews just can't get away from the smoothness of MATHEWS.


----------

